# thinking of trying lucas oil stabilizer?



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was once thinking this myself and as i work at autozone, I thought I would give it shot. I used one quart of Lucas substituting one quart of oil. Now in theory this sounds good for your engine, with the goopy mass slowly ciculating your system... That doesnt sound like somthing we want(in the 1.6 anyway). I experienced a loss of powerband with my car losing most power around 5k rpm and the pull decreased as well. Without putting Lucas oil in your car you can find out for yourself real fast what it does to your engine. go to your local auto store that has the little 20% Lucas and oil vs just plain oil(it has the little crank for each and there are 4 gears that rotate). Now crank em fast and you feel that the normal oil has little resistance, but then crank the lucas and feel the goopy mass slowing down even those little gears. Just think what that would do in your engine. I would not recommend lucas oil for anyone unless you dont care about performance.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah heard that too...most additives are shite


Check this site out
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/

Check the experiment with Lucas additives
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/images/lucas/lucas.htm


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Good show *Exalta*, you beat me to the punch. :thumbup: 

For anyone wanting a thicker oil, it's simple: Select a higher weight when you are looking at the store shelves.

I am not impressed with any of the products offered by Lucas ... although I do know a few which speak highly about their UCL.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, that is quite unexpected. ill definitly remember that.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Interesting. I've added some Lucas oil stabilizer just to clean up my engine a bit consider it's age. But I'd never have considered using it as half of the oil in the motor. Definately too thick. Lucas is good as a simple additive for motor, tranny, fuel, or power steering but definately too thick to be a replacement for normal fluids.

Mitch


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Lucas heavily markets things that have been around for a long time. It is believed that their Heavy Duty Stabilizer is merely "bright stock" a very heavy/viscous petroleum (by)product.

I think their trans-add is a friction modifier, not unlike the additive for limited slip differentials.

I heard their "synthetic" oils are merely Group III oils. Hard to take them seriously when Red Line, Motul, NEO, Torco, Amsoil and Mobil 1 are readily available.

Like I said before, their UCL (Upper Cylinder Lube) has a substantial following. But right now I am sticking with Fuel Power and Schaeffer Neutra 131 for occasional fuel system cleaning.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

You know those display cases with the two egg beater things in the oil with the additives in them? They had one at a local auto store with Lucas oil stabilizer in it. On the way out of this store, one of my friends took the case and spun the crank briskly by hand. The oil inside the plastic container climbed up the sides of the egg beater (as advertised) then almost instantly turned into foam (not quite as advertised). The store clerk and I just stared at the foamy mess in the sealed box with a shocked and awed expression. 

Basically, that's my long, roundabout way of saying that I would seriously be afraid to put that in my crankcase.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn, i've been adding lucas products to the engine oils and stuff for a while, i even have the lucas injector cleaner and the tranny flouid. I guess im gonna stop using them...


----------

